# 2 for 1 and a awesome pic!



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

well decided to go check out a new area tues morning heard alot about it so went and checked out the flats behind the zoo in gulf breeze so me and miles went up and down looking for signs of life and then bam 17' spec so good start so far found the mullet early and starting catching some nice reds but the of course kept spitting the hook but they were all over slot anyway then i began chasing some reds in like 6'' of water and then i hear it, its miles screaming for me my first reaction was he flipped his yak then quickly relized he looked to be under attack from a pelican so I rush over and see that the pelican has got his spoon from the water and got it stuck in his mouth after 10 mins or so wrestling the bird he finnally calms down alittle and wanted to pose for the camera!:thumbup:








So day 2 of this area went out with my buddy brandon and calvin, started out looking like a lake out there and stayed that way there was alot of people out there way before daylight too. didnt really catch anything to exciting except for some huge lady fish and a few small specs maybe next time the ol super spook will do me some good!

chase


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Novel way to catch flying fish


----------



## redfish0102 (May 25, 2011)

Hahaha Nice!! Never caught a pelican... seagulls are more my thing =P


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Well the pelican was definatly a first and those thing are mean as hell!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I was just going to stick this photo from my kayak on here but the dang ole forum yelled at me and said I had to write in here.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I did hear birds make good fishin buddies.

Chase


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

hmmmmm wonder how pelican would taste basted.... lol Miles thats funny


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Probably like chicken ain't that how every bird taste? Lol he was cussing up a storm cause the bird kept trying to peck his ass!

Chase


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

That Damn bird kept trying to snap at me, I finally got it grabbed and unhooked. It took my spoon out of midair. Stupid bird. I caught a small speck that day and a ton of catfish.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

haha is this what happen!
http://www.collegehumor.com/video/5918432/goose-hates-kayak-fishermen


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Hell yeah I've seen that video on tosh before that's freakin funny and yes brandon it was really close to that lol!

Chase


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Hahaha! Right before that picture was taken it tried to climb up into the yak with me. I felt he was better off floating beside me!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn fine eating right there.


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Damn fine eating right there.




That bird????


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I bet it would taste pretty good, I'd at least try it for sure.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Haha!!! That's hilarious


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

milesvdustin said:


> That bird????


Hell yeah that bird! Em's are 'licious! I fashion those beaks into flounder gigs.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Wow am I talking to bear grills? Over achieving are we haha! I would wear that beak like a mask so going Floridian!

Chase


----------



## redfish0102 (May 25, 2011)

Redalert08 said:


> Wow am I talking to bear grills? Over achieving are we haha! I would wear that beak like a mask so going Floridian!
> 
> Chase


holloween costume idea?? hahaha


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

That was funny as hell...


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Awesome Halloween costume I would scare the hell out of everyone they would think I'm nuts! And the fwc probably wouldent be exactly happy with me lol

Chase


----------



## hdvw1 (Dec 29, 2010)

lol...beat you had a good time removing the lure.


----------

